

Prezi: mind-map style presentations - jergason
http://www.prezi.com

======
mh_
Prezi is awesome for some sorts of presentations, even if just to be different
from ppt / keynote for a while. It's got really simple primitives, which
forces you to deliver a pretty clean presentation.

Recently it has been used at NYU poly in their reverse engineering classes:
[http://prezi.com/a5tm-lf0879-/reverse-
engineering-101-nyupol...](http://prezi.com/a5tm-lf0879-/reverse-
engineering-101-nyupoly-2010/) [http://prezi.com/e5a2tumdqocj/reverse-
engineering-102-nyupol...](http://prezi.com/e5a2tumdqocj/reverse-
engineering-102-nyupoly-2010/)

and has been used by the immunitysec guys quite a bit too:
[http://prezi.com/kmyvgiobsl1d/pyretic-rich-smith-
blackhatdef...](http://prezi.com/kmyvgiobsl1d/pyretic-rich-smith-
blackhatdefcon-2010/)

This year i used it to demo a timeline of memory corruption bugs over the ages
too: [http://prezi.com/iemlmzvpnk_d/the-almost-complete-history-
of...](http://prezi.com/iemlmzvpnk_d/the-almost-complete-history-of-memory-
corruption-attacks/)

It rocks..

